# Ohio River Buddy Trail Results 4/22



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

*Ohio River Buddy Trail Belpre 4/22//2017*

*41 teams began the 2017 ORBT under cloudy /rainy conditions; with good success catching 120 bass*

*59 largemouth; 39 smallmouth; and 22 spots with a total weight of 197 # 06 ounces. 12 limits of five*

*Bass each, and several big fish 6 over 3 # and two smallmouth over 5 #. Thanks to Schwarzel Marine;*

*Polymers Services of Ohio; and Ohio River Outdoors for their sponsorship of this tournament; please*

*Give them our support throughout the year. Here are the top eight places:*

*1st place – Butch and Cindy Fulks (5) 13 # 15 oz. $ 780.00*

*2nd place – Brad Billiter/ Josh Ankrom (5) 10 # 02 oz. $ 380.00*

*3rd place – Shayne and Ben Lockhart (5) 10 # 01 oz. $ 190.00*

*4th place – Wes and Gabby Sanders (5) 9 # 06 oz. $ 160.00*

*5th place – Dustin Blair/ Tony Brown (5) 8 # 07 oz. $ 130.00*

*6th place – Duane and Fred Matheny (5) 8 # 04 oz. $ 120.00*

*7th place – Jerry Burkhart/ Phil Gillian (4) 7 # 09 oz. $ 110.00*

*8th place – Wendell Walker/ Jeff Robinson (5) 7 # 07 oz. $ 100.00*

*Big Bass – Brad Billiter/ Josh Ankrom SM 5 # 09 oz. $ 250.00*

*Next ORBT is May 27th at the Frontier Ramp 7-3 pm *


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

What marina was the held at ??


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Belpre


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks. I "retired" from tournament fishing about 20 years ago but occasionally I enjoy watching a weigh in.


----------

